# disabling the magic eye on a microclimate b2



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

hi all, 

i was given a free microclimate B2 many moons ago for a spare stat and i'm now finally going to use it. it has a magic eye, meaning it includes a seperate day and night setting. my question is> can i bypass the night setting so it constantly only uses the day setting? it will be used for a baby snake heated with a habistat mat.

i looked up instructions for this stat online but it didn't explain much. i am very loyal to habistat stats-owning 5 at the last count.


does anone use the B2 for snakes? does it pulse or is it just an 'on and off' stat?

ask me any questions.

Thanks!!!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

The b2me is a pulse stat. Id advise turning the temperature change dial to the minimum and the sensitivity dial also to minimum. This should mean that there is very little, if any, change in temperature.


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

it doesn't say B2me on the front but it is a day & night one, whats the turny switch on the bottom? thanks again. : victory:


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

its this one.

http://www.vivtech.co.uk/pictures/thermostat_b2me.jpg


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Just turn the right hand dial to zero like I said and that should sort it  Glad you posted the pic though, didnt have the stat handy so i was guessing.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

there is a small "pot" on the size of the case 


turn it fully anti-clockwise to set it to the minimum setting 


alan


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

thanks for the advice everyone, what i didn't realise was that the 2nd dial was the ammount you want to decrease your daytime temp by.i thought it was a night time temp in itself which seemed funny to me. i understand what you mean now by setting that one to '0'.i know i'm getting old because i'm getting excited over thermostats. great.haha!


----------

